# Ecuador in November/December with Small World Adventures



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Is that tres huevos on the jondachi?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Small World Adventures (Apr 13, 2013)

tango said:


> Is that tres huevos on the jondachi?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Thats right! Tres Huevos


----------

